
White House Silence Seems to Confirm $4B CS for All K-12 Initiative Is No More - theodpHN
https://yro.slashdot.org/story/16/12/06/0137211/white-house-silence-seems-to-confirm-4-billion-computer-science-for-all-k-12-initiative-is-no-more
======
schoen
I wish we had an easy way to ask the moderators if this is political for
purposes of the weeklong political detox.

~~~
venomsnake
I think that this is not "political" because it is mostly about specific
policy.

